#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Religions & Eastern Faiths >  >  >  What about Amatsu Mikaboshi?

## VIRAL

I doubt anyone here can give me anything beyond the wikipedia article, but I'll ask anyway. Does anyone here know how to honor and to invoke Amatsu Mikaboshi? (The Shinto god of evil.)

----------


## VIRAL

Well, I created an altar for Amatsu Mikaboshi in my room, and I had an interestin dream last night dealing with it. This happened after I had a dream about meeting Beetlejuice in a health food store LOL. In the dream, there was a very strong evil presence watching me from the altar and it kept waking me up (In the dream) So I got up at 5:00 having had no sleep to find myself in a ritzy mansion that was also a school. The rest of the dream involved a field trip Where I was flying around with one of my 6th grade teachers on my shoulders.

----------


## Cartoon Character

I always bump into Beetlejuice at this Chinese restaurant a few miles from here. He's usually lurking out in front, mumbling about some health food store. Darius, don't you hang out with him? I hang out with Winona Ryder.

----------

